# Basic powerpoint about the practical effects of Christianity and Christian missions



## Pergamum (Dec 30, 2008)

*Missionaries are the destroyers of culture, and act as agents of the State as they colonize the less fortunate!*

This is a common charge. It is being spread by other religions about us as well in countries that have a mix of populations.


Therefore, I am creating powerpoints about the contributions of missionaries to curb injustice, promote education and literacy, etc. 

For instnace, Carey helped end sutti, other western missionaries helped end Japanese foot binding. 

I need more examples. 

Also, the Protestant countries became the richest in the world while Catholicism makes people poor and stupid in general (northenr Europe compared with Southern Europe).

Practical results of Christian missions....

any links, articles, examples, etc, that I can put into my basic powerpoint?


----------



## Kim G (Dec 30, 2008)

You can't look far in Africa without seeing the work that missionaries are doing all over that continent--health workers who have educated the population in cleanliness, educators who bring their own books and school supplies to villages to teach the children to read and write, missionaries who have seen cannibal tribes stop their practices and have kept mothers from sacrificing their twins to their gods. I just don't know the missionaries names!

Or Amy Carmichael's rescue of young girls in India who were forced to be temple prostitutes, or Gladys Alward who rescued little girls in China whom no one else wanted.

Adoniram Judson's legacy in Burma includes being the first person to write a Burma-English dictionary. Every dictionary and grammar written in Burma during the last 200 years has been based on the one he wrote.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 30, 2008)

Part of the problem is a modern day Noble Savage concept adopted by many anthropologists and liberals (usually one and the same). The see that the indigenous man in his illiteracy, ignorance, disease, polytheistic / animistic, infanitcideistic (!) culture is in a better situation than if he is educated, moral, healthy, and hopefully saved.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 30, 2008)

Another example is curbing if not ending the practice of widows in India casting themselves on the funeral pyre of their husbands.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 11, 2009)

Anybody else? I begin to create this powerpoint in a week.


----------



## wookie (Jan 11, 2009)

The Church in Korea


> *Christian Contribution to Modern Education*
> 
> The elite minority had educational opportunities to learn from Chinese classics, but the vast majority was illiterate. Pioneer missionaries translated the Scriptures into the Korean language and taught Koreans through Sunday schools. Vacation Bible schools, and Bible institutes, how to read the easy Korean phonetic script rather than the difficult Chinese characters.
> 
> ...



-----Added 1/11/2009 at 03:09:31 EST-----

The Church in Singapore



> That Christian mission schools have made a positive impact on society is evident. Today, in the world of business and commerce, the professions, civil service, industry and politics, large numbers of graduates of these schools can be found and, in many instances, they have retained their Christian sense of vocation. Probably, one of the most important contributions made by these schools has been in the giving to women a status of dignity and usefulness that nobody had thought was possible at the turn of the century. Gone are the days when strong social prejudice and restraints curbed the role that women could play. This development, in no small measure, has been the result of the untiring efforts of the early missionaries.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



-----Added 1/11/2009 at 03:32:14 EST-----

The Church in Thailand



> When the early missionaries came to Thailand, their first contact was with the highest class of the nation. Their work influenced society at large. They helped Thailand negotiate in the treaties with England in 1855 and with America in 1856. They brought modern medicine and education to Thailand. Elite schools and hospitals, mainly in Bangkok and Chiang Mai, begun by the Catholics, CCT, and SDA, continue to this day, fully indigenised. Prime Minister Anand Panyarachoon who served his country in this position until 1992 was an alumnus of Bangkok Christian College.
> 
> Since World War II the Thai government has pursued its own clear goals of meeting medical and educational needs. However, missions have continued filling gaps in medical work, especially in rural areas where there was no hospital or centre for leprosy or tuberculosis treatment other than mission hospitals and clinics. All but two-post-war hospitals and two clinics have now been put under government care. Missions were effective in developing community good will and a growing Thai Church in those rural areas. The Leprosy Mission continues many times a year to send a surgeon for consultation and a specialist in reconstructive surgery to help in both government and private institutions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim (Jan 12, 2009)

Missionaries take non-Christian culture and turn it into Christian culture. They do not destroy it as if the locals have no choice, but instead this happens when the local people _become willing_ (through God's work in them).


----------

